# Under Claiming Work Experience in EOI



## Sarah84 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi


Filling out EOI , I am confused about providing employment history for the last 10 years. In employment section it asks to provide employment history for the last 10 years.

I have more than 3years experience assessed by ACS but I don't want to claim work experience 5 points because I am told that DIAC is not bond to accept work experience assessed by ACS . I also have Vic sponsorship for 190 visa, my points are 60 (excluding work experience 5points).
My question is if I include 3 years experience, the Skillselect automatically calculates its points and gives me 5 points for work experience and I read on DIAC website that you will be assessed against the points score in the EOI . So I don't want to claim work experience points just to be on the safe side and just put in little less then 3 years . However the help in employment section states that we have to provide employment history for the last 10 years. what should I do? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sarah84, 

you can tick the experience as "not relevant" - then the automatic point calculation will not consider it. However, if ACS considers your work experience as relevant, if it was full-time (20hrs+) paid employment, only started after your highest degree and if you have sufficient evidence to prove that (tax return papers, payslips) it is highly unlikely that DIAC will not accept the work experience. 

Known issues that can lead to DIAC not acception work experience: 

You worked less than 20hrs/week (for instance in the trial employment period). 
You did not earn money (or just a small remuneration) - voluntary work or charitable work is unfortunately not accepted. Likewise, insufficient documentation (no pay slips or tax returns) can be problematic. 
Your work experience overlapped with your study period or was part of your education (internships, trainee programs, working full-time during summer holidays). DIAC usually only considers you "skilled" after you have finished your highest degree. Work experience prior to that is usually not considered but ACS has been known to accept this experience. 

If none of the above applies you can submit your EOI with 65 without worry. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Monika 
Thank you for the help.
My worry is that "ACS requires a degree comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with major in computing" with 2 years work experience.
My total work experience assessed by ACS is 3 years 8 months. I am not sure if DIAC will consider me* qualified* after the first two years(2 years work experience + my degree), if they do then I will be left with only 20 months relevant work experience but in the EOI 5 points for work experience would have been added.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sarah84, 

ah, I get what you are worried about. As somebody who has been through the ACS assessment and visa process I can confirm that DIAC will count the entire 3yrs 8mths if they all took place after your graduation (and if you have documentation etc. - see above). Just to put it into perspective: Some assessing authorities (such as Engineers Australia) do not require any work experience for positive assessment and ACS has a dedicated stream for recent graduates of Australian Universities. 

Moreover, it would look a bit strange if you tick all your work experience as "not relevant" to your occupation code, while the ACS letter states that they are relevant. If you do, I would add a 1-sheet explanation in the visa application, explaining why you underclaimed on points ("I was not sure if the first two years after graduation were considered skilled employment because ACS requests at least two years of work experience for positive assessment..."). 

Underclaiming can't hurt you (if you reach the pass mark anyway), even accidental overclaiming can cost you the entire visa application fee plus you will be back in the queue. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## mo7amed (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Expresso,

Thanks for your fully great answers:

Actually my case look like Sarah case . Here is my situation

Firstly i have applied for ACS assessment before 1 July 2010 (old assessment system) and i got negative assessment 
and they mentioned that i did not meet six years of experience under category B and they showing my experience at this time as:

1- one year and three months (1st company)
2- 2 years and one month (second company)
3- 1 year and 2 months (3rd company)

Recently, i have applied again and I've got positive assessment but they did not mention any thing just i am 
qualified as i have Microsoft certificate and also my Bachelor considered as Bachelor degree with minor in ICT.

And they showing my experiences as :

1- one year and three months (1st company)
2- 2 years and one month (second company)
3- 3 years (3rd company)

Now while i'm going to apply for EOI and state sponsorship (NSW).I do not want to mention my first company experiences 
period(one year and three months).

Due to Diac Points system i need just 5 years of experience which i already meet without mention my first company experience period.
Or it will be unsuitable as ACS in my first assessment asked mt to have six years of experience.
As i see on the internet they have said that i should mention it but mark it as not relevant work in EOI ...is that true? Can i do that or will not match my ACS requirement?
secondly in state sponsorship (NSW) what shall i do? don't mention it or i have to mention it too? and if i didn't mention it in state
sponsorship (NSW) form, should i remove it from my resume or what do you see?

Please Advise


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 18, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Sarah84,
> 
> ah, I get what you are worried about. As somebody who has been through the ACS assessment and visa process I can confirm that DIAC will count the entire 3yrs 8mths if they all took place after your graduation (and if you have documentation etc. - see above). Just to put it into perspective: Some assessing authorities (such as Engineers Australia) do not require any work experience for positive assessment and ACS has a dedicated stream for recent graduates of Australian Universities.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika
Thank you very much for the valueable advise. Especially "adding a 1-sheet explanation in the visa application, explaining why you underclaimed on point" :clap2: exellent idea.

Sarah


----------



## mo7amed (Feb 12, 2013)

*Under Claiming Work Experience*

i'm going to apply for EOI and state sponsorship (NSW).I do not want to mention my first company experiences 
period(one year and three months).

Due to Diac Points system i need just 5 years of experience which i have already met without mention my first company experience period.
Or it will be unsuitable as ACS mentioned my first company in my assessment
As i see on the internet they have said that i should mention it but mark it as not relevant work in EOI ...is that true? Can i do that or will not match my ACS requirement?
secondly in state sponsorship (NSW) what shall i do? don't mention it or i have to mention it too? and if i didn't mention it in state
sponsorship (NSW) form, should i remove it from my resume or what do you see?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mo7amed, 

yes, you can deliberately underclaim on points by ticking work experience as "not relevant" in the EOI. It will not be problematic and I think it's the better option than just leaving out the information. Just try to be consistent and list it everywhere (resume, state sponsorship application, EOI, visa application), ticking "not relevant" where necessary. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## mo7amed (Feb 12, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi mo7amed,
> 
> yes, you can deliberately underclaim on points by ticking work experience as "not relevant" in the EOI. It will not be problematic and I think it's the better option than just leaving out the information. Just try to be consistent and list it everywhere (resume, state sponsorship application, EOI, visa application), ticking "not relevant" where necessary.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Monkia for your prompt response.
kindly one more thing mention work experience as not relevant isn't contradict with 
my assessment as it has mentioned in my assessment.

The other think while submitting state sponsorship they required evidence for all experiences as well what do u see please?

Thanks for you help


----------



## singhal03 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi,
I have recieved positive assessment for all of my 8+ years expericence with 2 employers (1 past and 1 current) by the normal route of submitting detailed employment references.
Now, my worry with current employment is that on the letter the contact details are provided are of HR dept. And HR ppl in my current company are not very competent people, and if DIAC calls them for verification I doubt if they will be able to satisfactorily answer the queries, and which will put my application to risk.
Moreover, without the current employment, I am still getting enough points on the EOI. So I am considering not to claim points for the current employment.

I would like advise on how to do that i.e. should I not mention it in the EOI (and everywhere else to maintain consistency) or should I mention it by mark it not relevant to occupation code.
It is to be kept in mind that this experiece is mentioned as suitable in the assessment letter.

Your advise will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I am in the similar situation

I have total of 3 years experience and i have 65 points with it.However i would like to claim 60 points without it because.

1.Not sufficient proof for work ex 1of 9 month.

2.For rest all of the work i have sufficient evidence.

Can i intentionally underclaim my points for work experience at the fact that EA would have asessed me for 3 years of work exp.

What happens in this case while submitting EOI.

Kindly advise.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

any updates please?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

metallica.kyoto said:


> any updates please?


Espresso has valuable posts for other applicants in similar situations.

It is OK to mark the experience as 'not relevant' for the purposes of avoiding the need to provide proof. I did the same and had not problem whatsoever. The important thing is to be consistent. Mention all your employment history.

My Co never asked why I had marked my first job as 'not relevant'yet the job title clearly showed that it was "Medical Laboratory Scientist". I was however prepared to explain that I did not have enough evidence to prove that period of employment. My Assessment letter did not list my first job (because I had no evidence to support it, although I listed it in my work history). That may have worked in my favour.

All the best.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey bro,
Thanks alot for your quick response.
The thing is that i just have 3 years of experience including that job for which i dont have detailed proof.I just have job reference letter and a salary certificate which actually has a typing error in my date .Further,the HR staff keeps on changing and on verification i am sure they wont be able to do it immediately unless the concerned person who signed my letter still works there.This is the reason i want to undeclaim my point.

However to get my 3 years of experience assessed i need to include this job in EA assessment.
Kindly advise.

Thanks


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hell everyone,
I have concluded following points from my research,it would be nice if you can give a comment on it.


1.EA accepts work experience with reference letters,however DIAC has more rigorous check with reference to claiming points.

2.Taking credits from EA for experience and later not claiming it to DIAC by marking the same period as relevant might contradict or simply the fact that i dont want to claim points DIAC has no interest to question about that period?

I should say that those 9 months i would be included in the DA assessment.


Safest Approaches :

1. The safest way to under claim those points is that i dont include that period for getting it assessed by EA.As a result,it would be naturally justified that i am not eligible for work experience points.

Pros: no explanation is needed to DIAC for under claiming the points
Cons: If during my assessment time of 4 months at DIAC,if there is any rule change related to the cut off points etc.I stand a risk and would need to wait for some time till i finish 3years of experience.

2.The second approach would be simply tell DIAC that EA needs atleast 3 years of work experience to get it assessed for the migration.Again,i have about 2.10 months of work experience and EA has confirmed that they can assess me for whatever time period i have worked.This contradicts their previous statement in their booklet.by this way,i can give explanation for not claiming work experience points

Pros: Natural explanation
cons: DIAC may ask me to get work ex assessed from EA


what do you think?

Regards,
Manish


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

any ideas?


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sarah84 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Filling out EOI , I am confused about providing employment history for the last 10 years. In employment section it asks to provide employment history for the last 10 years.
> ...


Hi Sarah

I am in a similar situation as you were back in Feb 13. Please advise did you under claim points per Monika's suggestion and if yes what was the outcome.

Peace


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

I have experience from 2004 till date. As per ACS assessment, my experience has been considered from Oct 2008. While filling the online application for visa, my agent has added two sections of employment, one from 2004 till Oct 2008 and the next from Oct 2008 till date.

Now I have a query here:
1st Employment section should it be answered as 'Yes' for related to the nominated occupation question?

Secondly, the position and roles and responsibilities mentioned in the 1st employment section is same as the one which was Assessed by ACS. Should it be same or should I specify the different roles that I have been through in those years.

All my employment is in the same organisation from 2004 till date.

Kindly help.

Many Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi SNCJ, 

2. You should tick "not related" for all work experience up to and including Oct 2008, otherwise the system will award you work experience points for it and you will (potentially) overclaim. 

2. Keep it consistent and list the same roles as in the ACS assessment.

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi SNCJ,
> 
> 2. You should tick "not related" for all work experience up to and including Oct 2008, otherwise the system will award you work experience points for it and you will (potentially) overclaim.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

I have a situation regarding this issue

I claim experience from jun 2003 to Aug 2007 for my first job and sep 2012 to current i.e invitation date Feb 2014, my experience totaling 5 years which also EOI calculate in the same way. I also barely need this point.
Now I'm worried about with time pass, my experience crossing the 10 years line. 
Though I have applied for visa, confusion gripped me.

Please shade some light on my case

Thanking you

Rifat


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Rifat, 

well, it must be within the last 10 years "at the time of invitation", so if you have already applied it should be all good . Don't worry about it... 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks God. 

Hauling the dream

Have good time

Rifat


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Monika,

I have a simliar query with respect to under claiming work experience. My second company when i joined them was in the process of registration and it took almost 6 months to get it registered. Now ACS have evaluated that 6 months as well but in my EOI i have put that experience as "Not relevant" i donot lose any points on that because i have more than 3 years and less than 5 years of total assessed work experience by ACS.

I have mailed ACS regarding this as i was not aware earlier and got to know later after i had my ACS evaluated. Now, will it be a problem, that ACS has evaulated me for that period and i am not claiming them when i apply for my visa. will the CO question that?

your reply will be very much appreciated.

Thanks
Anish


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Admins,
I have a similar query here, here is a bit of background:

1st Job Overseas Sep 2006 to Oct 2008 <Accessed Positive by ACS>
2nd Job Overseas Nov 2080 to Aug 2010 <Accessed Positive by ACS>
3rd Job Overseas Sept 2010 to Dec 2010 <Employer not willing to provided reference letter, not included in ACS assessment>
4th Job Overseas Jan 2011 to March 2011 <Employer not willing to provided reference letter, not included in ACS assessment>
5th Job Australia Apr 2011 to Nov 2013 <Statutory deceleration from Manager, Accessed Positive by ACS>
6th Job Overseas Dec 2013 till date <Not included in ACS assessment>

In Total I have 4 yr 3 months of Overseas experience out of which 2 yrs was deducted by ACS, so left with less than 3 yrs experience and cant claim points but Job 1 and 2 are marked Relevant in EOI. Job 3 &4 are marked irrelevant. Is it a mistake to specify these jobs in EOI as they were not accessed by ACS? Job 5 is marked relevant in EOI and claimed 5 points as its more than 1 yr but less than 3.


I have marked same designation for 1 job, but made two entries in EOI, 
a) From Sept 2006 to Aug 2008 and non relevant as acs didnt considered it during the assessment for obvious reasons <2 yrs work experience deduction to make with equivalent to Australian Skill Standards>.
b) From Sept 2008 to Oct 2008 marked it as relevant, hope this is fine and correct way to do it.
c) For Job 3 & 4 I have limited documents like Offer letter, Few pay slips and bank statements for Job 2. But no tax documents.

Questions:
1. Do you think Job limited number of proofs for job 3 & 4 will it create any problem during my visa application, even though they are not part of my assessment and i marked irrelevant in EOI and also I will not be claiming points for on my Visa application by marking them irrelevant?

2. Creating two entries for same job relevant & irreverent will create any confusion for CO while accessing my application? Can anything be done beforehand to avoid his confusion?


Really appreciate if you can share you views:

Regards
Smartclick


----------



## netzkeenet (May 25, 2014)

Hi Monika,

I just want to ask about under claiming of points. I have a total of 4 years work experience but I did not claim points for this. I have 2 years and 4 months experience as a Registered Nurse Medical and a year plus as a registered nurse (not elsewhere classified). My anzco code said I am Registered Nurse (Medical) so I indicated that the remaining one year plus as not relevant, thus not claiming points for work experience when I lodged my EOI. Since I only have 55 points, I applied for state sponsorship, which got approved even though they require 3 years work experience as a Registered Nurse (Medical) and mine is only 2 years and 4 months. I think even though I was assessed as NEC with the one year plus experience, the state considered it that's why I was granted state sponsorship. Do you think I will have a problem with DIAC? And do I still need to provide payslips and tax papers even though I did not claim for work experience? Thanks!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi netzkeenet, 

the state nomination requirements and the requirements of DIBP are two different things. If the state is satisfied with your 2.4 + 1 year experience that fulfils the state requirements. If you don't claim work experience points with DIBP you shouldn't have to present salary evidence. 

All the best,
Monika


----------



## netzkeenet (May 25, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi netzkeenet,
> 
> the state nomination requirements and the requirements of DIBP are two different things. If the state is satisfied with your 2.4 + 1 year experience that fulfils the state requirements. If you don't claim work experience points with DIBP you shouldn't have to present salary evidence.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Monika. I have another question, a bit off topic. When I lodged my eoi last March2, my relationship status was de facto, however, me and my partner decided to part ways so I edited my eoi and changed it to never married. Now, i am.invited to apply for visa. when I was reviewing my 190 visa app, I realized that I should have ticked separated as my status in my eoi but too late now. I AM About to lodge my visa application. Should i change my status to separated in my visa app or stick to what was written in my eoi which is never married and just pass a 1023 form? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Akhan15 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Monika, 
I have received my positive skills assessment from VET but they have reported 2 out of 5 years highly relevant to nominated occupation. My current position is also relevant but VET didn't mentioned about it in the outcome letter. When filling EOI, can i add my current job years of experience and mark it as relevant to claim points for 3 or more years of relevant experience?

Secondly as I have understood that for remaining 5 years I will have to go with Points Test Advice. Is that correct and mandatory?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Akhan15, 

did you select in the VETASSESS application that you want to get your employment assessed? You must pay an additional fee for that, see VETASSESS Fees and Payment. You can still apply for _Points Test Advice_, but it is not strictly required because DIBP performs its own work experience evaluation. If you have reference letters in the correct format and sufficient proof of your salary (pay slips, tax return documents or bank statements) for all work periods for which you want to claim points, you can go ahead and apply to DIBP directly. If you want a second opinion as a "safety net", go for _Points Tests Advice_ first. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Akhan15 (Aug 4, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Akhan15,
> 
> did you select in the VETASSESS application that you want to get your employment assessed? You must pay an additional fee for that. You can still apply for _Points Test Advice_, but it is not strictly required because DIBP performs its own work experience evaluation. If you have reference letters in the correct format and sufficient proof of your salary (pay slips, tax return documents or bank statements) for all work periods for which you want to claim points, you can go ahead and apply to DIBP directly. If you want a second opinion as a "safety net", go for _Points Tests Advice_ first.
> 
> ...


Monika, I opted for full skills assessment only. You are absolutely right about DIBP's requirement. I am taking the PTA first as you have also mentioned it as a safe option. In PTA, are VET going to go back 10 years back for experience assessment or they are going to assess my current job experience also? I am asking this as my work experience highly relevant (in my opinion) to nominated occupation is from October 2008 till date. But VET has reported my experience from Aug 2010 to Feb 2013 as highly relevant.


----------



## lazzyfellow (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Monika,
I have work experience from may 2007 to till date. ACS deducted my two years and evaluated job from June 2009. So in my EOI, i listed my job experience starting from June 2009 and did not mention the experience from 2007 to 2009. i have received invitation on 27 october and can not edit my EOI now. could it be an issue for refusal of visa? please advice me regarding this.
Should I apply, or should i wait for expiration of invitation and update my EOI and wait for another invite?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

lazzyfellow said:


> Hi Monika,
> I have work experience from may 2007 to till date. ACS deducted my two years and evaluated job from June 2009. So in my EOI, i listed my job experience starting from June 2009 and did not mention the experience from 2007 to 2009. i have received invitation on 27 october and can not edit my EOI now. could it be an issue for refusal of visa? please advice me regarding this.
> Should I apply, or should i wait for expiration of invitation and update my EOI and wait for another invite?


In your EOI you've entered only thats relevant as per ACS (which you are claiming points for) and not the irrelevant (2007-2009 work) it aint a big deal you aint claiming points for irrelevant anyways.
You click on apply visa >> create immiaccount >> fill 17 page evisa form.
In eVisa you fill all your work experience be it relevant or irrelevant.
As is EOI you ll see a question in employment section "is this employment related to nominated occupation" say YES to what you are claiming points for (june 2009 - whatever the end date is) & NO to employment which you are not claiming points (may 2007 - may 2009).
When done with eVisa application >> pay visa fee >> upload points claimed documents only.
Before you ask will I have to upload docs for work from may 2007 - may 2009 ? NO YOU DON'T (coz you cant claiming points for this period hence these would be unwanted docs)

If any mistakes in eVisa application and you've already paid fill form 1023 and upload.
Goodluck

BTW you've posted this in wrong thread you are not underclaiming, underclaiming is when you dont claim any points for work exp inspite of it being relevant(maybe due to lack of docs) but you still manage to have 60 points.


----------



## lazzyfellow (Jun 26, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> In your EOI you've entered only thats relevant as per ACS (which you are claiming points for) and not the irrelevant (2007-2009 work) it aint a big deal you aint claiming points for irrelevant anyways.
> You click on apply visa >> create immiaccount >> fill 17 page evisa form.
> In eVisa you fill all your work experience be it relevant or irrelevant.
> As is EOI you ll see a question in employment section "is this employment related to nominated occupation" say YES to what you are claiming points for (june 2009 - whatever the end date is) & NO to employment which you are not claiming points (may 2007 - may 2009).
> ...


Hi NinJa,
Thanks so much for your awesome help as always. And sorry for posting in wrong thread, I was so panicked.
Thanks Again.


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Monica,

A friend of mine has the following issue. Would appreciate your help.

Timeline is as follows.

Bachelors - 2002 - 2005
Work Experience - 08/05 - 07/07
MBA - 08/2007 - 05/2009
Work Experience - 06/2009 - Onwards

According to ACS - The employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Eventhough the Work Experience - 08/05 - 07/07 was also relevant (and is also listed in the ACS certificate with 1yr 11 months) however ACS has ignore that and counted experience from 07/2009.

I want to inquire that following
- Should I include the Work Experience - 08/05 - 07/07 in the EOI as relevant? or should i file it as non-relevant experience.
- For work experience starting 06/2009 ACS has started from 07/2009, which one should i use to denote the experience 06/2009? or 07/2009?
- Secondly should i add one month 06/2009 to 07/2009 as non-relevant and post 07/2009 as relevant in the EOI.

Thanks


----------



## cyrilcm (Jun 9, 2015)

*calculation of points for experience.*

Grateful, if you could advise me. I have been assessed positive by Vetassess for my one year + experience in the filed of Community Worker profession. While calculating the points, I would like to know if my previous experience as Social worker (3 years) will be counted or not?. pls. advise.


----------



## GayathriAus (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello Guys,
I have worked in Melbourne, Australia from 07-Nov-2012 to 31-Oct-2013; there is a *shortfall of 7 days* for one year.
My clarification here is can I claim 5 points in this case? Even though there is a shortfall of 7 days?
Please find below is experience given in ACS skill assessment; total period is onshore+offshore involvement.

Dates: 09/12 - 02/14 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Functional Test Consultant (Assistant Consultant)
Employer: ACC Services Ltd
Country: AUSTRALIA
Thanks in advance for quick response.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

GayathriAus said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have worked in Melbourne, Australia from 07-Nov-2012 to 31-Oct-2013; there is a *shortfall of 7 days* for one year.
> My clarification here is can I claim 5 points in this case? Even though there is a shortfall of 7 days?
> Please find below is experience given in ACS skill assessment; total period is onshore+offshore involvement.
> ...


No. you cannot claim 5 points for the onsite experience. What is your points tally without the 5 points?


----------



## GayathriAus (Aug 17, 2015)

evangelist said:


> No. you cannot claim 5 points for the onsite experience. What is your points tally without the 5 points?


Hi Evangelist,

Thank you for response, I have total 55 points now+5 for Aus exp...

*Could you please explain why I can't claim?*

Below is my ACS skill assessment report...

The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/02 - 04/04 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Junior Business Analyst
Employer: VKP Software Consultancy
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/04 - 04/07 (2yrs 7mths)
Position: Associate Business Analyst (Executive)
Employer: ABC Bank Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/07 - 06/08 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: ARROW Systems Ltd
Country: OMAN

Dates: 09/08 - 03/09 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: ARROW Systems Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/09 - 03/10 (0yrs 10mths)
Position: Functional Consultant
Employer: ARROW Systems Ltd
Country: GUAM
Page 2

Dates: 03/10 - 01/12 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: ABS Software Services Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/12 - 06/12 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Business Analyst (Assistant Consultant)
Employer: ABS Software Services Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/12 - 02/14 (1yrs 5mths) (07-Nov-2012 to 31-Oct-2013 stayed in Australia) returned to india and worked in offshore.
Position: Functional Test Consultant (Assistant Consultant)
Employer: ABS Software Services Ltd
Country: AUSTRALIA

Dates: 04/14 - 06/15 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Functional Consultant (Assistant Consultant)
Employer: ABS Software Services Ltd
Country: SINGAPORE



TIA


----------



## GayathriAus (Aug 17, 2015)

evangelist said:


> No. you cannot claim 5 points for the onsite experience. What is your points tally without the 5 points?


Hi,

Could you please tell me, is there any way I can claim 5 points for my Australia experience....


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Oct 3, 2015)

Now that i have mentioned all my work Experience in EOI n marked as not related to nominated position. I have 2 .8 years of work experience.
This is actually part of my nominated position but i have marked it as not related to Position.
I will do the same in the visa application as well..

If i put all employment as not related to nominated occupation.. Will it affect the process? Are there chances of visa rejection?
Or should i mention 2.8 years as related to nominated occupation
If i do so, will i need to provide payslip n supporting docs even though points are not claimed?


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need all your support and advice.

My current company is still trying to establish (startup) and they do not have TAN, Also when I asked them about form -16 they said I wouldn't need it as my pay is below TDS.
Now The salary I got was Cash. So in this circumstances how would I prove my employment experience?

Will Pay slip suffice or is there anything else that I need to show?

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## YL1 (Feb 18, 2016)

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Now that i have mentioned all my work Experience in EOI n marked as not related to nominated position. I have 2 .8 years of work experience.
> This is actually part of my nominated position but i have marked it as not related to Position.
> I will do the same in the visa application as well..
> 
> ...


Hi, did you end up just putting all your experience as not related in the visa application?


----------



## shibly (Mar 23, 2016)

*About the Work Experience in EOI*

Hi,

I have received the below Assessment from ACS on 11 January 2016:

The following employment after January 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/05 - 09/07 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Trainee Software Engineer
Employer: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 10/07 - 10/09 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Junior Software Engineer
Employer: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 10/09 - 03/11 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 04/11 - 04/14 (3yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: JILT
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 05/14 - 04/15 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Project Manager
Employer: DILT
Country: BANGLADESH

Dates: 04/15 - 12/15 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: JILT
Country: BANGLADESH


But, I have submitted my EOI on 14/03/2016 with below experiences considered by ACS:

Position: Junior Software Engineer
Employer Name: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy): 01/02/2008 
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 29/10/2009

Position: Software Engineer
Employer Name: EBSL
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy): 30/10/2009
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 31/03/2011

Position: Software Engineer
Employer Name: JILT
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy):: 14/04/2011
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 30/04/2014

Position: Project Manager
Employer Name: DILT
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy): 01/05/2014
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 20/04/2015

Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer Name: JILT
Country: BANGLADESH
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation: Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy): 21/04/2015
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy): 

I have claimed 60 points for 189 (Age: 30, English Language Ability: 0, Education: 15, Experience: 15). 

Should I also add all the experience (before February 2008) into my EOI, which is not considered by ACS. Is there any problem to get invitation with current EOI as I have not added the experience before February 2008?

Also my EOI submission date is already 2 months older. If i update my EOI, the submission date will be changed. Please suggest me what should I do?


----------



## EnITeeIEn (Jul 6, 2015)

*Work Experience Points Claim*

Needed some advice. Someone I know finished her Dental Technician course in Melbourne and started working immediately on a Graduate Visa in 2012. She recently got her 'Job Ready Program', Step 4 assessment from TRA which has taken her work as relevant 'for awarding points' from Nov 2014 - Feb 2016. (Still working)

Q. When filing her EOI, is it right to claim points from 2012 or must it be from Nov 2014 only??


----------



## EnITeeIEn (Jul 6, 2015)

EnITeeIEn said:


> Needed some advice. Someone I know finished her Dental Technician course in Melbourne and started working immediately on a Graduate Visa in 2012. She recently got her 'Job Ready Program', Step 4 assessment from TRA which has taken her work as relevant 'for awarding points' from Nov 2014 - Feb 2016. (Still working)
> 
> Q. When filing her EOI, is it right to claim points from 2012 or must it be from Nov 2014 only??


Any ideas/thoughts on the above scenario??


----------



## SudarshanPahwa (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello Monica,

I have a few doubts. Your help would be appreciated.

I have completed my B.E. in Electrical and Electronics between the tenure of 2007-2011. I am applying for the role of a software Engineer and I will need 4+ or 5+ Years of relevant experience to get a positive assessment from ACS based on the ICT content.

I have a paid-internship experience (25-30 hrs per week) during the final semesters of my bachelor degree which make my work experience to 5+ Years. In addition, I was paid in cash (No payslips) and the amount was less and hence there were no tax deductions (Form 16, etc). 

- The company is ready to give me in writing on its letter head that I was paid an amount X in cash each month. Will this suffice for the proof required? (I have the offer letter and the relieving letter)

- I do not require any points for work experience, but a positive assessment from the ACS.Will this case go through? Should I include this work experience as well for Skill Assessment? The company manager has agreed to give me the employment reference letter which would include the roles and responsibilities.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## sassandeep (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello Monika,

Hope you are keeping well.

Case:-
I have filed EOI on 19-April-2016 under 189 class as a developer program i.e. 261312 and claimed for partner skill assessment as well to reach 65 points. We got invite on 6July2016.

Current Scenario is :-
Primary Applicant skill assessed is for 4companies and outcome of ACS is positive. Also, we have claimed points for all these four employer i.e Company1: 2yr 9mnth , Company 2: 11mnth , Company-3 1yr 4mnth Company-4 10mnth.
Now we have issues providing proper documents for current employer and worried to proceed with the current invite which we have received.

My concerns and questions are:-

1) So, we are planning to file a fresh new EOI with a separate email Id?
2) If yes, can we under claim the experience for current employer and mark other employers from Company1-3 as relevant in EOI under class 190 which will fetch us 65 Points i.e. ( Age-30 , Education : 15, Experience: 0 . English test : 10 , Spouse skill assesment: 5 Total = 65). Is it possible and better way to do? Or shall we redo ACS and remove current employer from and then file a fresh EOI?

3) If we don't claim any point of experience also then too we are getting 60 points. So if we mark irrelevant for all experience which is positively assessed by ACS and not claimed in EOI. Will that be a problem?

To what extent it can be problematic?
I am just worried about my current employer documentation and verification. REst everything I have sufficient proofs to show. Please suggest the way ahead.

Thanks a lot.
SK


----------



## cheenujunk (Feb 8, 2017)

*Part time exp details*



espresso said:


> Hi Sarah84,
> 
> you can tick the experience as "not relevant" - then the automatic point calculation will not consider it. However, if ACS considers your work experience as relevant, if it was full-time (20hrs+) paid employment, only started after your highest degree and if you have sufficient evidence to prove that (tax return papers, payslips) it is highly unlikely that DIAC will not accept the work experience.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I have a part time whose experience is accepted by ACS. I also have payslips and experience letters to prove the same. 

BE (major)
3 yrs work exp
MS(assessed minor) + 1-yr (20+ paid time) work exp.
5+ years work. 

ACS has accepted by 4 yrs + 1 yr + 5+ yrs as suitable. 
But I can claim points after mid-time of my part-time. 

Now, will there be a problem ?
I have done my part time after my


----------



## Siva77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello,
I am presently working in Melbourne in an electrical company from may2016 to July 2017(still continuing) but there are gaps in between. In the work experience letter they provided me that I am working form may 2016. On casual basis for 38 hours a week

I done masters in electrical engineering and present I am on TR. and my visa expires within 2 months from now. 

So can I apply for assement for engineers Australia to for claming experience with 45 weeks of experience and still continuing.????

Is it necessary to complete exactly 52 weeks with atleast 20 hours per week for applying EOI.????

Thanks


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi I have a query. .. I received my ACS results last week in which they considered all my experience to be relevant from Aug 2009 to date...I had submitted statutory declarations for all my experiences...however in my current company I joined recently (October 2017) and I do not want the verification to be done there as I am sure they will not be willing to vouch for me and also I do not want them to get a hint that I am planning for a PR...so can I mark my most recent experience as not relevant in EOI and proceed...anyways I will still have 8 years of experience for 15 points based on the previous job that can be counted until August 2017............(pls keep in mind I received positive assessment for this job as well)

Just to give you context I had filed my EOI last week and received an invite....if it is possible to mark my current experience as non-relevant and proceed then I will withdraw my current EOI and file a new one...Please advise


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

Experts pls guide...


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Hi I have a query. .. I received my ACS results last week in which they considered all my experience to be relevant from Aug 2009 to date...I had submitted statutory declarations for all my experiences...however in my current company I joined recently (October 2017) and I do not want the verification to be done there as I am sure they will not be willing to vouch for me and also I do not want them to get a hint that I am planning for a PR...so can I mark my most recent experience as not relevant in EOI and proceed...anyways I will still have 8 years of experience for 15 points based on the previous job that can be counted until August 2017............(pls keep in mind I received positive assessment for this job as well)
> 
> Just to give you context I had filed my EOI last week and received an invite....if it is possible to mark my current experience as non-relevant and proceed then I will withdraw my current EOI and file a new one...Please advise


Can anyone pls help...


----------

